# ping / cold call von der rufnummer (089) 14367274 bzw. 08914367274



## rohbau (26 November 2010)

hallo zusammen,

zur zeit werden folgende ping / cold call anrufe gemeldet;

(089) 14 36 72 74

bzw.

089 14 36 72 74

die rufnummer erscheint als anruf in anwesendheit (1-3 x klingeln).

bei einem rückruf gibt sich der vermeinlichen teilnehmer als

bund der steuerzahler

aus, siehe quelle.


quelle:Wem gehört 08914367274 aus München | Score Telefonnummer: 8 - 00498914367274 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


----------



## rohbau (1 Dezember 2010)

*BUNDESNETZAGENTUR: Aktenzeichen Nürn24 EB-389334/10*

zur info vom 30.11.2010:

Sehr xxx, 

in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit kommen wir auf Ihre Beschwerde über
belästigende Telefonanrufe zurück. Sie haben sich an die Bundesnetzagentur
gewandt und angezeigt, dass Sie regelmäßig am Tag und über mehrere Tage
verteilt angerufen wurden, sich nach Entgegennahme des Anrufs aber niemand
meldete.

Erlauben Sie uns zunächst einige allgemeine Hinweise zu den von Ihnen
geschilderten Anrufen:

Nach unseren Erkenntnissen handelt es sich um Anrufversuche eines
Call-Centers, das zur Anwahl einen so genannten predictive dialer verwendet
hat. Hierbei werden gleichzeitig mehrere Rufnummern angewählt. Sobald der
erste der Angerufenen das Gespräch entgegennimmt, werden die anderen
laufenden Anrufe abgebrochen, die Rufnummern auf Wiedervorlage gelegt und
zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut angewählt.

Sofern ein Callcenter bei den Anrufen die eigene Rufnummer übermittelt, kann
diese im Telefondisplay des Angerufenen erscheinen. Im Unterschied zu
sogenannten Ping-Anrufen soll beim Einsatz eines predictive dialer im
Wesentlichen kein Rückruf der im Telefondisplay angezeigten Rufnummer
provoziert werden, sondern tatsächlich ein Telefongespräch mit einem
Mitarbeiter eines Callcenters aufgebaut werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur


Quelle "predictive dialer" vom zdnet.de, news vom 22.09.2009:
Bundesnetzagentur geht gegen Massenanrufe durch "Predictive Dialer" vor - Business | News | ZDNet.de


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: ping / cold call von der rufnummer (089) 14367274 bzw. 08914367274*

[ironie]So, so... der Bund der Steuerzahler versucht Dich also mithilfe moderner Call-Center Technik zu erreichen. Meine Güte, muss das wichtig sein...[/ironie]


----------

